# Netgear GA511 problem



## tsume (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Netgear GA511 cardbus gigabit ethernet adapter based on a supported chipset (Realtek RTL8169) that is not getting detected by FreeBSD.  I originally had this problem with pfSense which is based on FreeBSD.  Per recommendations I received, I tried the official FreeBSD 8 but still cannot get this card working.  Here is the message that appears in dmesg whenever I insert the card:


```
cbb0: Warning: Bus reset timeout
```

The laptop I am trying to use this card with is an Acer Travelmate 2423WXCi.  I am stumped and being a noob to FreeBSD I am reaching out here for help.


----------



## trev (Feb 5, 2010)

Google is your friend. There is at least one "simple patch for GA511" in the first few hits...


----------



## tsume (Feb 5, 2010)

trev said:
			
		

> Google is your friend. There is at least one "simple patch for GA511" in the first few hits...



The patch was for an older version of FreeBSD where it actually detected the card but didn't load it as an interface.  FreeBSD 8 is not detecting my card at all.  It doesn't show up in pciconf.

I have googled this problem and there are no solutions that I saw.  Feel free to google the error message I got and let me know what you come up with, all I got was a few taiwanese forum posts with no replies...


----------



## trev (Feb 6, 2010)

tsume said:
			
		

> The patch was for an older version of FreeBSD where it actually detected the card but didn't load it as an interface.



That's not my reading of it. No matter.

1 Turn off your laptop
2 Insert GA511
3 Turn on laptop
4 Boot in verbose mode
5 Post your full dmesg


----------

